# Sad day.....



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

for me and propably for all bulls fans here in this forum,the original greekadonis and the well known greekbullsfan passed away today after fighting with cancer,his mother gave me his pc i found wrote all his codes etc and he asked me to write for our bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i am so very sorry to hear this. my thoughts and prayers go out to greekbullsfan's family and friends.

thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is really shocking and saddening. I can't believe this all went down so fast. It's also a little disturbing to me at a personal level, as gbf (ga) was the same age that I am, 27. Cancer cares not what your age is.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear this. I only recently lost someone close to me due to a very similar situation and it's the saddest, most frustrating, worst thing that's ever happened in my life. I only hope things went as peacefully as they could and I wish you and your family the best in dealing with his loss. Hang in there and remember the good times.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damn.
My thoughts and prayers go out to your family.
That's really sad.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

. . .


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm really sorry to hear that . . . I know on a personal level how terrible cancer can be (my mom's a survivor, thank God). My prayers and my heart go out to GBF's family; stay strong through this.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I, also, offer my condolences. May God bless his soul.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

damn, this is really sad, may you rest in peace,
and may your soul be at the united center to watch the bulls.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

It is very sad news. I offer my condolences and prayers to his family. Carstvo emu nebesnoe.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He will most definately be missed.

Rest in peace.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow. That's really bad news. I'll miss his posts very much.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

Although I don't post much, I really loved seeing his reactions during games. He was so funny. He brought me many smiles reading this board. He will definitely be missed especially in the game threads. May you rest in peace. God bless.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sad , so sad.

Definately a guy to add some colour to our board and he will be missed.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Was GreekBullsFan the horny guy?

None the less, sad news.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

He brought this board many laughs, when laughs were far and few between. We'll miss you.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

May he rest in peace


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

sloth said:


> Was GreekBullsFan the horny guy?
> 
> None the less, sad news.


ya.... really sad  RIP


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Rest in peace, Bulls' fan...

['] ['] [']


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers to the family. 

Hopefully someone will step up and post "I'm so horny" thoughts in his memory during the games.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Stay horny in the afterlife bro

Yassou


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

RIP. He will certainly be missed. :'(


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Please pass along the boards condolences.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Truly sorry to hear this.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I never knew the guy, but my condolences go out to his family. 

Rest In Peace greekbullsfan...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

RIP.... man I will miss his hilarious posts during the season.... damn.

What kind of cancer did he have?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Who cares about Chandler, his asking price or market value? Wow, Im speechless. 
GreekBullsFan, what a character. An amazing personality, always putting an smile on everyone's face, no matter if he had to stay until 3 AM to follow his Bulls via Game Channel or having to refresh NBA.COM 40000 times. 
Im so sad, but I dont have the words to put exactly how I feel. 
He will always be one of us. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

RIP. 

You will be missed.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Very, very sad. Got a laugh from that guy, which, as they say, is all you can ask of a person.

We've just plain got to find a cure for it. Got to. The capriciousness drives me crazy. :curse:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

RIP buddy


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Really sad.....R.I.P.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

R.I.P. 

May your immortal soul be forever cast in the light of the sun.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

what type of cancer did he have?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

That's really sad.. Feels like yesterday I posted in the thread where he first said he was diagnosed with cancer.. May he rest in peace.


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

R.I.P my condolences to the family


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Prayers and best wishes for the family and friends..............


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Wow...shocking. I haven't posted in a long time as I just moved across the country and I've been working a whole lot but the board is still important to me...you really get to know the cast of charactrs on here and greekbullsfan was one of the...er...horniest.
I hope he knew that we all got a kick out of him around here and that we'll be thinking of him every game thread we post on this season. Take care, greekbullsfan...rest in peace.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> Wow...shocking. I haven't posted in a long time as I just moved across the country and I've been working a whole lot but the board is still important to me...you really get to know the cast of charactrs on here and greekbullsfan was one of the...er...horniest.
> I hope he knew that we all got a kick out of him around here and that we'll be thinking of him every game thread we post on this season. Take care, greekbullsfan...rest in peace.


Perhaps our slightly altered slogan for the year should be: 

"Blood on the Hornies - for GBF"


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=196496

You lying little f**k.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Maybe it's just the friend who told us the news keeping the account name and trying to find out about Taylor Crappenrath?

:whoknows: 

:benefit of the doubt:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Benefit of the doubt my arse. Someone prove to me I'm wrong. Cos it sure as sheet don't look it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huh?

*if this is greekadonis' friend* using his account/password and he wants to continue posting, maybe an admin can contact him about changing his name...


cause miz confused. 


and if it isnt' true, that he wasn't sick and didn't die, then we all fell for it hook line and sinker. well everyone but sham.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Miz, I think we need you here as a mod to look up his IP history. This needs explaining. If it was some twisted sort of joke.......well, the admins know what to do.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i PM'ed him and will look into the IP issue.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

OK, what's _really_ going on here, Is this some kind of joke. Death is something you don't joke around with.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Gotta give Sham some credit - pretty gutsy to question something like this. I thought it was kind of strange that on the day that GreekBullsFan (or GreekAdonis) passes away, his mother in her grief-stricken state has the wherewithal to give his PC to his friend AND his friend, in his grief-stricken state actually logs into this particular website to post a message on the date of his death? With all the cynics on this board (myself included!) I figured someone would have questioned this thread.

It just seems a little odd.

If he really has died of cancer, my condolenses to his family. I've lost a sister to leukemia and will probably lose another to the same disease. If not, and Sham nailed it, someone needs to seek some professional help.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I will apologise, with a :raised_ey, if it transpires I am wrong.


But if not, get f*cked.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Gotta give Sham some credit - pretty gutsy to question something like this. I thought it was kind of strange that on the day that GreekBullsFan (or GreekAdonis) passes away, his mother in her grief-stricken state has the wherewithal to give his PC to his friend AND his friend, in his grief-stricken state actually logs into this particular website to post a message on the date of his death? With all the cynics on this board (myself included!) I figured someone would have questioned this thread.
> 
> It just seems a little odd.
> 
> If he really has died of cancer, my condolenses to his family. I've lost a sister to leukemia and will probably lose another to the same disease. If not, and Sham nailed it, someone needs to seek some professional help.


Flash, really sorry to hear that. Not an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well we are still trying to figure it out.

i want to give this "friend" the benefit of the doubt and i have not had a reply from the PM i sent him.

"greekbullsfan" and "greekadonis" have TWO different IP addresses but that does not prove anything. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=187520

three days later:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=189522

five days later:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=191537



i hope that the friend of "greekbullsfan/greekadonis" will come forward and help us figure this out.

if the friend is still using the account, we have asked him to re-register a NEW USER NAME.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> well we are still trying to figure it out.
> 
> i want to give this "friend" the benefit of the doubt and i have not had a reply from the PM i sent him.
> 
> ...



You know, if GBF died, really died, does anyone really think GBFs friend is going to have the time to put down these allegations? Lets give his friend the benefit of the doubt. If GBF starts showing up again, ask his friend (assuming its not GBF from the ghost world, though he was a pretty big Bulls fan). Until then, my condolences go out to a guy who, in my opinion, was a pretty good guy to talk too. Certainly better then most.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> You know, if GBF died, really died, does anyone really think GBFs friend is going to have the time to put down these allegations? Lets give his friend the benefit of the doubt. If GBF starts showing up again, ask his friend (assuming its not GBF from the ghost world, though he was a pretty big Bulls fan). Until then, my condolences go out to a guy who, in my opinion, was a pretty good guy to talk too. Certainly better then most.


Well, he happened to have plenty of time to post a thread yesterday afternoon about his Greek team signing Taylor Coppenrath.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=196496


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Well, he happened to have plenty of time to post a thread yesterday afternoon about his Greek team signing Taylor Coppenrath.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=196496


I am just saying your probably not going to get a straight denial.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I knew GBF.I am from ?Greece and we spoke from the phone a lot of times.

I was just informed from the thread that he died and his cell phone is closed.

I hope this is a joke.

A couple of months ago he called me and said he had flown to Seattle to watch the game [email protected](which the Bulls had won).

Only thing that night he was posting in the game thread and asking what the score was cause Yahoo Game Channel wasn't working.

I have his HOME NUMBER in AThens but I ain't calling.

Ask his parents where is Andreas?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Gotta give Sham some credit - pretty gutsy to question something like this. I thought it was kind of strange that on the day that GreekBullsFan (or GreekAdonis) passes away, his mother in her grief-stricken state has the wherewithal to give his PC to his friend AND his friend, in his grief-stricken state actually logs into this particular website to post a message on the date of his death? With all the cynics on this board (myself included!) I figured someone would have questioned this thread.
> 
> It just seems a little odd.
> 
> If he really has died of cancer, my condolenses to his family. I've lost a sister to leukemia and will probably lose another to the same disease. If not, and Sham nailed it, someone needs to seek some professional help.


Sorry to hear this F_flash


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> I knew GBF.I am from ?Greece and we spoke from the phone a lot of times.
> 
> I was just informed from the thread that he died and his cell phone is closed.
> 
> ...



So just a second Unbullievable. Just so I understand. He told you he went to Seattle to see the Bulls play the Sonic but during that time was actually online trying to figure out the score? Hmmmmm. Now that is fishy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> So just a second Unbullievable. Just so I understand. He told you he went to Seattle to see the Bulls play the Sonic but during that time was actually online trying to figure out the score? Hmmmmm. Now that is fishy.


I was at that game, and I didn't see many other Bulls fans, period, let alone a horny Greek one.

However, it is worth mentioning that even the official scorekeepers didn't know the real score until the 4th quarter.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

from *greekadonis*:



> what are u guys trying to do?play with my best's friends memory?yes he gave me his codes,where's the problem?i want to change the nick too



he has contacted DaBullz about changing his user name. 

apparently he is continuing to use his friends computer/IP address. 





(so sorry for any confusion. cause you know miz was confused!)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I continue to not believe this.

If I am seriously stepping right in it, I do apologise for any hurt caused.

But I need convincing.

And, if this is a hoax, I *WILL* catch you.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> I'm sorry, but I continue to not believe this.
> 
> If I am seriously stepping right in it, I do apologise for any hurt caused.
> 
> ...



sorry to be so blunt but i dont have much time... why the hell do u care so much?

let's just drop it...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> from *greekadonis*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still confused.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> sorry to be so blunt but i dont have much time... why the hell do u care so much?
> 
> let's just drop it...




My nan died of cancer last month, my brother nearly did a few years ago. Everybody knows someone, usually a family member, who has lost someone to this disease. It is the decimator of human kind. We know the pain and the intense prolonged suffering it causes. And if someone jokes about it, if someone ****s with the emotions of the good men and women on this board on a subject so volatile and blatantly insensitive, then they can go choke themselves on a big fat hairy arsechunk. It is, to me, the lowest of the low. Internet personality or not.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> My nan died of cancer last month, my brother nearly did a few years ago. Everybody knows someone, usually a family member, who has lost someone to this disease. It is the decimator of human kind. We know the pain and the intense prolonged suffering it causes. And if someone jokes about it, if someone ****s with the emotions of the good men and women on this board on a subject so volatile and blatantly insensitive, then they can go choke themselves on a big fat hairy arsechunk. It is, to me, the lowest of the low. Internet personality or not.



i totally agree. i lost my mother to ovarian cancer and it was ugly and painful and totally heartwrenching for my entire family.

and as it turns out...you were right to question him.

GREEKBULLSFAN/GREEKADONIS *IS NOT DEAD!!*

_i am gbf,i just wanted to attract some attention on me,sorry to all u guys_

and this:

_sorry,i know u are not stupid,i indeed was sick all summer and i thought i had cancer,sorry_


wow.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The little ****.

Ban him. And get rid of this thread. Do not delete it - archive it, where th eneed-to-knows can see it. This cannot be forgiven.


As I've said before, I trust the string pullers around here to make the right decision.


And I don't want props.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I am still shocked at the news..His cell phone s closed.

I was in an island this summer and we kind of lost contact after Game 6 with Washington.

On the one hand,I am really sad but on the other there resides hope that all this is part of his STUNT!!!

RIP Andrew Charalabis


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> On the one hand,I am really sad but on the other there resides hope that all this is part of his STUNT!!!



Read above. It is. Some friend, eh?


Incidentally, thank you mizenkay. You had an unwinnable situaiton and played it exactly the right way. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> So just a second Unbullievable. Just so I understand. He told you he went to Seattle to see the Bulls play the Sonic but during that time was actually online trying to figure out the score? Hmmmmm. Now that is fishy.


Exactly.

Someone try to dig up that game thread.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Holy crap, what a lame and desperate way to get attention.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> Incidentally, thank you mizenkay. You had an unwinnable situaiton and played it exactly the right way. Couldn't ask for more.



thanks. i need a freakin' vodka cocktail at this point.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

If it is the same IP address ..then it's either him 

or his "friend" has taken his buddy's PC with all the PORN and BULLS photos.

I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

unBULLievable said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Someone try to dig up that game thread.




http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148402&page=1&pp=30


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> thanks. i need a freakin' vodka cocktail at this point.


I'll meet ya at Faces & Names, 6:30.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> thanks. i need a freakin' vodka cocktail at this point.


now im down for that lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Holy crap, what a lame and desperate way to get attention.


Someone should de-jib the guy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Someone should de-jib the guy.


Or give him a "I faked dying from cancer!" giant foam finger.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Ok ..first of all how could someone "think" he has cancer????

You either got it or not.

After 12 days he died.

Having cancer(I know cause an 8 year old cousin of mine just suffered from it) requires the patient to be HOSPITALISED for ongoing test ,CHEMEOTHERAPY and ongoing monitor fgrom the doctors.


12 days later GBF dies.

?????????????????????????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

and not only that....he has the nerve when your life is in JEOPARDY to come to these forums and post trades about Reggie Evans and Brent Barry.....


uhhhhh.... OK


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

ANDREAS

better speak up man.It's better to apologize now.

You got all the attention in the world.

I hope you are not dead(damn it feels strange talking to a ghost)

JUST confirm it man.

There are people that care for you.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

GBF, Basghetti, and Johnny Fairplay, sittin' in a tree...


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok guys,i made a terrible mistake,i was sick all summer and my nerves was not good,i was crying,i was afraid i'm gonna die,thre was a fear from some tests i did about leykaimia but it was negative thank god,for a while i was alone and i just wanted some attention,some friends,i know that playing with life is not right but when i started that thread i was desperate,plz guys forgive me


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap:

ANDREAS you are alive.THANK GOD you are alive.

BUT

you need to get some professional help buddy :=|

No kidding


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

now i'm better i saw a psychotherapist i took some pills a nd now i'm ok,sorry again to all of u


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

greekadonis said:


> now i'm better i saw a psychotherapist i took some pills a nd now i'm ok,sorry again to all of u


come on man


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DAmn **** Andreas....

and I was about to send a condolonces letter to your parents in Athens.

Take care


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

GEt out of your house man and go down the streets at Aigalew...


There are many chicks out there.

*Time to get HORNY*


----------



## David Fathead Newman (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought I had mono once. Turns out I was just really bored.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

David Fathead Newman said:


> I thought I had mono once. Turns out I was just really bored.




^ Best post in the thread, by the way.



Anyways, I didn't buy this either, but neglected to post a quandry out of respect for the fact that it may be true. Instead I just didn't post anything.
But it sounded fishy right from the beginning, when he started off with "I have cancer will you take me to a game?"


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> ^ Best post in the thread, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David is the Wright comedian for you.

I wouldn't have bought it either, or at least I would have been more suspicious about it, but I was on vacation when he posted that.

That's my excuse, anyway.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Faking cancer makes me soooooooo horny


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

There was a simiar story line on the new FX comedy, "It's allways Sunny in Philly" in the last month.

Guy faked cancer b/c a chick that he liked was wearing a Lance Armstrong braclet.

Pretty funny show.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm locking this thread.

at this point it can't go anywhere useful.

greekbullsfan/greekadonis: i hope you truly get help for whatever is ailing you. this was no way to go about it.


----------

